# Onlive Desktop Not showing full screen in ICS



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

I've been able to use Onlive desktop (not the gaming portion, the cloud desktop) for CM9 but it only shows up on half the screen.

Anyone else getting this? Any known fixes?

Onlive Desktop


----------



## KevlarGibs (Aug 22, 2011)

My assumption was that it's designed for "regular" android tablets, which are "wider" than our 4:3 ratio touchpads

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Where did you find the Onlive apk? It doesn't show up in the Marketplace for me.


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

KevlarGibs said:


> My assumption was that it's designed for "regular" android tablets, which are "wider" than our 4:3 ratio touchpads
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


To be honest, I haven't tried it yet in CM9 but it worked fine in CM7. There was a black bar on part of the screen to get it to the 16:9 ratio so it didn't fill 100% of the screen but otherwise it worked just fine.


----------



## Sebz4n (Oct 1, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> Where did you find the Onlive apk? It doesn't show up in the Marketplace for me.


Just google onlive desktop apk


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

asif9t9 said:


> Where did you find the Onlive apk? It doesn't show up in the Marketplace for me.


Think it's US only, Android Police have done a review and included apk mirrors at the bottom of the page so google - OnLive Desktop Android Police and you'll find the apks there

I can confirm I also have this problem



























I seriously need a bluetooth keyboard to properly use this

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

well its good to know that I'm not the only one. Guess we can wait and see if newer versions of ICS CM9 fix this. We are in A2 of CM9 .... still have a long way to go 

Note: I did change some of my biuld.prop info to see if "telling" the app that its a different hardware, but that didn't help either. Guess its deeper than just a simple change / recognition.


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

asif9t9 said:


> Where did you find the Onlive apk? It doesn't show up in the Marketplace for me.


btw, I linked the onlive app in the first initial post.







)


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Droidzombie said:


> well its good to know that I'm not the only one. Guess we can wait and see if newer versions of ICS CM9 fix this. We are in A2 of CM9 .... still have a long way to go


Uh, it's nothing to do with CM9 being alpha. It's that the developer coded the app for the 16:9 aspect ratio because 95% of Android devices are running on that ration. You can certainly do a full screen virtual desktop in 4:3 and others like Splashtop work just fine with CM9.

If you guys really want it fixed contact the developer but I wouldn't expect much response as its not a common Android aspect ratio and ours isn't even an official Android device.


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Droidzombie said:


> btw, I linked the onlive app in the first initial post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just the link to the market. I can't download the apk from there because it says my device is not compatible. I'll google as others mentioned.


----------



## bboyairwreck (Jan 18, 2012)

man really hoping they support this ratio. just sent an email to them.


----------



## jameslfc5 (Jan 5, 2012)

bboyairwreck said:


> man really hoping they support this ratio. just sent an email to them.


Same this was my reply ...










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## asif9t9 (Oct 22, 2011)

Okay I have it loaded up now. I always thought Onlive Desktop would be like Splashtop and the rest.....allow me to see my own computer. But we see some other computer. How do we get files onto that computer and what else can we do with it, practically speaking?


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

Motoki said:


> Uh, it's nothing to do with CM9 being alpha. It's that the developer coded the app for the 16:9 aspect ratio because 95% of Android devices are running on that ration. You can certainly do a full screen virtual desktop in 4:3 and others like Splashtop work just fine with CM9.
> 
> If you guys really want it fixed contact the developer but I wouldn't expect much response as its not a common Android aspect ratio and ours isn't even an official Android device.


Thanks, if that's the case ... quick everyone run over to onlive and bug the hell out of them


----------



## Droidzombie (Dec 21, 2011)

jameslfc5 said:


> Same this was my reply ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lame, which means they probably wont' take a special interest in this ratio unless they make it available for webos.


----------

